# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] λευκη γατουλα

## Ryu

χαριζεται γατουλα 2 μηνων περιπου,ασπρη με 3 βουλες γκρι στο κεφαλι.πολυ πολυ χαδιαρα!την ειχα βρει με την αδελφη της,που εχει υιοθετιθει ιδει,οταν ηταν 15 ημερων..τα εχω μεγαλωσει με πολυ κοπο κ οσο μεγαλωνει αρχιζει κ βγαινει στον δρομο και ειναι κριμα να παει απο αυτοκινητο...θα προτιμουσα οποιος την παρει να την εχει μεσα στο σπιτι,αλλα κ σε κηπο αρκει να μην εχει κοντα δρομο..

και το αλμπουμ στο facebook http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set...0512953&type=3

----------


## Marilenaki

Μακαρι να βρει ενα ομορφο σπιτακι η μικρουλα!

----------


## Paul

Ειναι τελειαα. Μακαρι να μπορουσα να την παρω...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Εχεις βαλει φωτο σε κανενα Pet?Ισως καποιος ενδιαφερθει.....Ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## Ryu

οχι δεν εχω βαλει Νικο αγγελειες σε πετσοπς,κ αν βαλω εδω στα μεγαρα σε κανα κοτετσι θα την πανε!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Δεν ηξερα...Καλυτερα τοτε

----------


## Ryu

2 νεες φωτο της μικρουλας

----------

